# CZ SP-01 9mm Magazines



## fpblue (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello, all. I recently purchased a CZ SP-01 Tactical 9mm. It is my first CZ and I love it. I'm a .45 guy, but I wanted an accurate 9mm for target shooting. I've had other 9mm's before, but this gun is unbelievable. Accurate as hell. The ergonomics and inherent accuracy remind me of a 1911.

The pistol came with two 18 round mags, making the gun 18+1. I keep reading people writing about 19 round mags, but haven't seen these mags anywhere. Is the 19 rounder a non CZ made mag? What gives?


----------



## volkstrm (May 25, 2011)

Not really they are made by the same CO that CZ gets them mer- ger. You can get them at cdnn thats where I got mine from.


----------



## jack76590 (Feb 23, 2011)

While I have not used, I have heard only good things about this guy.

Greg Cote, LLC

I have used these people and maybe somewhat better price, but often out of stock, but will notify you if leave email. Type in mecgar in their internal search engine.

http://www.manventureoutpost.com/


----------

